# paw boots



## fenrirs_child (Dec 13, 2008)

...ok, i may be crazy, but im looking for ready made boots that leave pawprints...not necessarily that look like paws, just something that if i walk in sand or water that will leave pawprints, preferrably wolf...any suggestions?


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 13, 2008)

Ooo, that's a fun idea.  You'd need something like latex pawpads, which I don't do, otherwise I might be able to make you some.  But I do sewn stuffed pawpads, when I don't use shoe soles, and I don't think those would leave a clean print, although they do look cute.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Dec 16, 2008)

You could get a semi thick layer of rubber or something and attach to bottom of the sole. Just enough to cover the already there "print" then take blade and carve a pawprint into it.

Ive never attempted this, but it has been done for names and such. I assume it would be about the same concept?


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Hereâ€™s what Iâ€™m going to do.  Iâ€™m using a large piece of cardboard, with some thick, cheep, flip-flops from Target.  They have them all year long.  Or, should.  Being in California where we wear them all year is a perk.  Anyway.  If you get the larger man-flops, you can trim off the heel, and shape it the way you want.  Then use the traction side, and glue it on.  use the toe, and cut three to four (however many toes you have) circles, and do the same.   

  They are very thick, and leave a great impression if you cut out little wrinkles to make them a little more life-like.  You can also use the rubber scraps and make little claw-bits just in front of the toe-pad rubbers.  This will give you the claw-like indents that dog-like creatures are known for.  

  The flip-flops are only about five dollars, if that.  And you can ask any store for cardboard, I got great squares from Jo-Annâ€™s for free.  They had _tons_!  Use one flip-flop per-paw.  Use the other flip-flops as a gage for how big to make the paws themselves.  And you can slip your feet into them very easily.  You might have to support the card-board with popsicle sticks on the top depending on how big the paws become.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Dec 17, 2008)

like this? http://blog.urbanbohemian.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/loup-1.jpg


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohhh.. This is a great idea, I'd pay for shoes that left paw prints.. Even if they were only suitable for the beach or whatever.


----------

